# Tone Auto way to bright for RAW files



## pszilard (Jan 21, 2015)

I am editing Nikon and Fuji XF raw files. In the Develop module, under Basic, the Tone settings has an Auto button. This invariably produces an unacceptably bright image. Not as bad with jpg files.

Is there a way to tune the Auto settings?

Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 21, 2015)

No, AutoTone can't be tuned.  I eventually stopped using it all together.  When I did use it, I followed the import with a develop preset that reduced whites setting to zero.  This helped the "too bright" issue that you refer.


----------



## pszilard (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the answer. Too bad it was not what I had hoped for :(


----------



## Pollok Shields (Feb 3, 2015)

clee01l said:


> I followed the import with a develop preset that reduced whites setting to zero.



I have the same trouble as pszilard. Can you say more about your workaround? Can it be automated? I prefer to adjust images individually rather than on mass on import so I'm looking for a 'one-click' auto tone and exposure reset.

Thanks!


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 3, 2015)

Pollok Shields said:


> I have the same trouble as pszilard. Can you say more about your workaround? Can it be automated? I prefer to adjust images individually rather than on mass on import so I'm looking for a 'one-click' auto tone and exposure reset.
> 
> Thanks!


Auto tone simply does not work!

However, if you have shot many images under identical lighting conditions then spend time editing one image and when that is complete all the rest can instantly inherit those settings via the Synch button option.

Presets, as a global option, suffer from the same limitations as Auto Tone. Nonetheless I do apply presets for specific scenarios such as ISO-based and lens-based sharpening and noise reduction.
I have never attempted to apply a preset that alters tone or colour to a broad variety of images ever.
Nonetheless, if one is a studio photographer, where lighting, exposure, and white balance are closely controlled the ability to apply global presets based on the known conditions might save many, many hours of work.

Tony Jay


----------



## Pollok Shields (Feb 4, 2015)

Tony Jay said:


> Auto tone simply does not work!



It might not work for you!

I find it makes a good job of setting the black and white points as well as highlights and shadows. Maybe not perfect every time but a very good starting point. Where it doesn't work is the exposure. There it tries to move the histogram resulting in an over or under exposed image. I tend to get my exposure right and that may well mean the histogram doesn't look "correct'. But some times there are no bright highlights in a picture...

Somehow Apple's Aperture does a very much better job when using the auto setting - but you know about Aperture...


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 4, 2015)

Works for me means a completed edit.
Auto tone does not achieve this and does not save time either.

However, for those that feel constrained to use it I certainly have no objections.

Tony Jay


----------

